# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  Χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και οδηγοί για νέους στο awmn

## nikolas_350

Με αφορμή την έκθεση electronika και μια συζήτηση που έτυχε να παραβρεθώ για την προβολή μας, σκεπτόμουν ότι το forum είναι γεμάτο από πληροφορίες και οδηγούς που είναι πολύ χρήσιμες σε κάποιο νέο που θα ήθελε να ξεκινήσει στο awmn αλλά είναι τόσο σκόρπιες και δύσκολο να τής βρει κανείς με αναζήτηση που έτσι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να αξιοποιηθούν.

Παρακάτω παραθέτω μερικά θέματα που μπορούμε να βάλουμε link για να είναι μαζεμένα. 
Έχοντας διαβάσει οτιδήποτε τεχνικό έχει γραφτεί εδώ, ξέρω ότι οι πληροφορίες και τα θέματα υπάρχουν, θέλουμε μόνο λίγο ψάξιμο έως dig in.

Αρκετά από αυτά βρίσκονταν και στο info. Όσες φορές όμως προσπάθησα τελευταία να τα βρω έπεφτα σε dead link. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πλήρες back up παρακαλώ πολύ ας μάς δοθεί κάποιου είδους access καθώς περιέχει θεωρητική ανάλυση για πολύ βασικά και σημαντικά θέματα. 

Πρόχειρα στα γρήγορα μερικά μόνο δήγματα που θα συμπληρώνονται συνέχεια καθώς συνεχίζεται το ψάξιμο.

Θεωρία ραδιοζεύξεων.
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=1678

Πρακτικός οδηγός κεραιών
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=25091

Θεωρία δικτύων, πρωτόκολλο σύνδεσης tcp ip
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=27722

802.11
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=5239

Υποδικτύωση (subnetting)
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=26674
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=20033

Καλώδια RF
Τύποι τερματισμού καλωδίων rf , βύσματα
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=14842
....

db, dbm, dbi, 
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=3384
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=84

Περί πόλωσης... 
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=6879

Ισχύ καρτών wifi, ενίσχυση απολαβής 

Ρύπανση ραδιοφάσματος
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=19428

Ασύρματες bridge συσκευές 
υπάρχει πληθώρα σε διάφορες μάρκες

Συσκευές για χρήση δρομολογητών
poe, τροφοδοσία.
Καλωδίωση Ethernet 

Xρήση της WIreless Node Database (wind)
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=22211

PlugMe in
http://www.awmn.net/PlugMeIn2.pdf

Οδηγός σάρωσης
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=8260 
κάτι πιο φρέσκο;

Ενδεικτικά υλικά για δημιουργία κόμβου 
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=15763
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=37552

Κεραιοσύστημα
Κάποιες βασικές οδηγίες και παραδείγματα για 2 - max 3 πιάτα ανά ιστό, πλήρως εναρμονισμένα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, διακριτικά και low profile μαζί ενδεχομένως από φωτογραφικό υλικό. Μακριά από κατασκευές που κινούνται στα όρια ή και πέρα από την υπερβολή.

Οδηγός σάρωσης
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=8260 
κάτι πιο φρέσκο;

Οδηγός για πελάτη με bridge συσκευές
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=33983

Ρυθμισεις Mikrotik για client
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=23941

Mikrotik
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=133...060#post210060
υπάρχει και το 1

Οδηγός για back bone με mikrotik

Περί BGP, Fiters, Timer στο Mikrotik
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...060#post544060
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36999

Οδηγός για back bone με open wrt
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36532


bgp
.
.
.
.
και καταλήγοντας μέχρι και 
Στήσιμο server 
http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/D...AE%CE%BC%CE%B1
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=21666



και πολλά πολλά ακόμα.


ok, Μερικά είναι αρχαία και μπορεί να χρειάζονται ένα φρεσκάρισμα, συμμάζεμα.
Σε δεύτερη φάση αφού έχουν συγκεντρωθεί μπορεί να γίνει μια αποκοπή τής χρήσιμης πληροφορίας ,pdf κλπ και ενοποίηση όλων μαζί σε ένα κοινό θέμα, αρχείο whatever. Διατηρώντας πάντα την αρχική πηγή και τιμώντας τον συγγραφέα.

Παρακαλώ πολύ συμπληρώστε θέματα και link που σας έχουν βοηθήσει και που μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμα σε κάποιον νέο όπου θεωρήστε τον λίγο έως εντελώς άσχετο με το awmn.

----------


## range

μπράβο Νικόλα

+1

----------


## NetTraptor

http://info.awmn. 

Έχω καταφέρει να το περισώσω εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Καθότι όμως είναι είναι παλιό mambo (το οποίο νομίζω ότι το έκανα joomla σε κάποια φάση) και επειδή έχει θέματα ασφαλείας, δεν έχει βγει ιντερνετικα.

Όπου χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια τηλέφωνο...

----------


## nikolas_350

Στο info υπάρχουν παραπομπές που μάλλον οδηγούσαν στα παλιό forum.
Επίσης τα περισσότερα link για τα pdf, ppt, doc δεν οδηγούν κάπου.
Ευτυχώς βρίσκονταν μαζεμένα στο info.awmn/images/stories/ & /Tutorials όπου κατέβασα ότι θυμόμουν ως σημαντικό με το χέρι, γιατί όποτε προσπάθησα να το κατεβάσω όλο με parse fetch, μόνο το κείμενο έπαιρνα.
Tnx

range Δεν θέλω μπράβο και συν
Προτιμώ να γράψετε κανένα λινκ  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Για τα λινκ στο παλιό forum δεν γίνεται κάτι. It's long gone and D E A D  :: 

Ο τι έχει εδώ μέσα. http://info.awmn/images/stories/ 
 ::

----------


## nOiz

Είπα να ξεσκονίσω κι εγώ 5 πραγματάκια αλλά έπεσα πάνω σε νεκρό link (http://info.awmn/users/images/storie...ls/MT/MTv1.pdf)
το έχει κανείς να το κάνει ένα attach εδώ pretty pretty please??  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

http://info.awmn/images/stories/Tutorials/MT/
Και πάρε το σε ppt, pdf ότι σε βολεύει  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πως θα βόλευε να τα ξανασυγκεντρώσουμε τώρα? Στο Portal? Στο wiki? Ποιος θα βοηθήσει?

----------


## NetTraptor

Τελικά δεν είναι joomla αλλά είχε γίνει update στο τελευταίο version mambo.
Νομίζω ότι τώρα πια το mambo είναι Ιστορία...

----------


## nikolas_350

Θα έλεγα στην αρχή και πιο άμεσα όπως είναι σε ένα θέμα για να μπορεί ο καθένας να προσθέτει ότι νομίζει ή και να γράφουμε δυο λόγια παραπάνω μέχρι να συγκεντρωθεί το υλικό.
Μόλις πάρει μορφή να μπει στο portal σε σημείο που να φαίνεται και να έχει υλικό να διαβάζει κανείς κανα-δυό μήνες.

Έχω δει αρκετές φορές να αποπαίρνουμε τούς νέους που ρωτούν κάτι γιατί νομίζουμε ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το awmn ή γιατί υπάρχει μια δεύτερη σκέψη πίσω από την ερώτηση τούς αλλά ακόμα και έτσι να είναι όλοι κάτω από το ίδιο ραδιοφάσμα είμαστε, ας τούς οδηγήσουμε στο να παίζουν πιο σωστά. Στην τελική για δικό μάς καλό είναι.
Αμ ή άλλη αποστομωτική απάντηση "δεν διάβασες το email που σου ήρθε με την εγγραφή;" δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα σε τι αναφέρεται. 
Μετά μπορεί να πεις κανείς, να δες το εκεί είναι και ότι δεν καταλάβεις εδώ είμαστε.

Το wiki νομίζω έχει πιο δύσκολη μορφοποίηση από ένα doc pdf και θα πάρει πιο πολύ χρόνο να μεταφερθούν.




Κάπου βρήκα μια εργασία στο PlugMeIn από το 2011
Στο πρώτο μέρος πρέπει να έχουν γίνει update κάποιες photo.
Μετά κάπου εκεί εμβόλιμα θα έμπαινε ένα μισοτελειωμένο add in για smb, bridge & pc και το δεύτερο μέρος θέλει ένα update στο σημερινά chipeset, κάρτες και στης υπηρεσίες που υπάρχουν σήμερα.
Το ανεβάζω σε doc για όποιον αντέχει να μπει στον κόπο να συμπληρώσει.
Κατά τα άλλα νομίζω παραμένει εξαιρετικό.

----------


## ipduh

> ...
> bgp


ορίστε και κάτι για το BGP στα ελληνικά http://library.ipduh.awmn/el/BGP_part1.pdf
--το βρηκα σε καποιον ftp server στο awmn 




> Πως θα βόλευε να τα ξανασυγκεντρώσουμε τώρα? Στο Portal? Στο wiki? Ποιος θα βοηθήσει?


plain HTTP server , doc.awmn θα ηταν ενα καλο ονομα ... μπορω να βοηθησω

(
Νομίζω οτι ισως να ηταν καλό οταν δημιουργούμε καινουργιο περιεχομενο εκτος forum πχ οδηγους , μεταφρασεις, tutorials , how-tos , RFC κτλ να τα γραφουμε σε *Μια* γενικη απλη "documentation" markup γλωσσα: 

για να μην εξαρτιωμαστε απο μια πλατφορμα ή ενα κομμάτι λογισμικού, 
για να μπορουμε να μετατρέψουμε πολυ ευκολα το περιεχομενό μας απο-σε simple markup , html, .pdf , .doc , κτλ , 
για να μπορουμε να στεγασουμε το περιεχομενο σε μια απλη πλατφορμα πχ εναν HTTP server με indexing ON
για να μπορουμε πολυ ευκολα να δημιουργησουμε mirrors και backups του περιεχομενου μας 
και για να φτιαξουμε σχετικα-ευκολα μια καλη μηχανη αναζητησης που θα ψαχνει μονο το περιεχομενο μας. 

Απλές Markup γλωσσες υπάρχουν πολλές και το μονο που χρειαζεται να γνωριζει καποιος για να τις χρησιμοποιησει ειναι λιγη στιξη και ενας απλος text editor.
Ολοι οι parsers - converters ειναι δωρεάν και αρκετοι απο αυτους εξαιρετικης ποιοτητας.

Ισως εαν καταληξουμε σε μια γλωσσα ( θα πρεπει να ειναι εξαιρετικα ευκολη και ισχυρη ) καποιοι απο εμας θα μπορουσαν να γραψουν εναν οδηγο - παραδειγμα που θα κατατοπίζει και θα καθιστα ικανο να γραψει σε αυτην καποιον που δεν την εχει ξανακουσει σε 5 λεπτα.

Μερικές απο αυτες τις γλωσσες ειναι εξαιρετικά απλες πχ POD, μερικες λιγο πιο συνθετες πχ TeX --αλλα εμεις χρειαζομαστε ενα μικρο υποσυνολο της ... ακομα και το wiki χρησιμοποιει μια markup γλωσσα ... μια αλλη ειναι αυτη που χρησιμοποιηται στον editor του forum ... οριστε μια λιστα Wikipedia Lightweight Markup Languages 
)

----------


## nikolas_350

Απλά να έχουμε κατά νου ότι θα απευθυνόμαστε κατά κύριο λόγο σε ασύνδετους και θα πρέπει ότι κάνουμε να είναι προσβάσιμο και από το internet.

Στην περίπτωση που βάλουμε ένα plain HTTP server ποιος θα το κάνει host;

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπερδέψαμε τα μπούτια μας. Αρχίστε να περνάτε υλικό στο Portal με παραπομπές σε κάτι πιο αναλυτικό αν χρειάζεται στο wiki η στο wiki μόνο. Άλλο ένα site που λειτουργικά δεν έχει κανένα νόημα νομίζω ότι μπερδεύει.

----------


## ipduh

Ουπς! 




> Απλά να έχουμε κατά νου ότι θα απευθυνόμαστε κατά κύριο λόγο σε ασύνδετους και θα πρέπει ότι κάνουμε να είναι προσβάσιμο και από το internet.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που βάλουμε ένα plain HTTP server ποιος θα το κάνει host;


Ναι πρεπει να 'ναι και στο Internet , στον ιδιο virtual machine με το forum , στο ιδιο vhost με το forum πχ awmn.net/doc , αλλου στο forthnet-dc, στο δημοκριτο , οποιος θελει βαζει και ενα mirror οπου θελει ... εαν εχουμε καλο documentation πανεπηστημια κτλ θα βαλουν mirrors.

Τετοιο hosting ειναι εξαιρετικα απλο, πιο απλο δεν γινεται 
πχ στον apache βαζεις ενα +Indexes σε οποιο directory θες

Mirroring γινεται με μια εντολη

(
Για τους ασυνδετους χρειαζεται *ένας* οσο-το-δυνατον συντομος απλός συγχρονος οδηγος ...
διαθέσιμος στην πρωτη σελιδα του WiND και την πρωτη σελιδα του ΑWMN 

To PlugMeIn v2 ειναι εξαιρετικό
--χρειαζεται ομως μια ενημερωση.
)




> Μπερδέψαμε τα μπούτια μας. Αρχίστε να περνάτε υλικό στο Portal με παραπομπές σε κάτι πιο αναλυτικό αν χρειάζεται στο wiki η στο wiki μόνο. Άλλο ένα site που λειτουργικά δεν έχει κανένα νόημα νομίζω ότι μπερδεύει.


Επειδη υπαρχει πολυ καλο μη ομοιομορφο περιεχομενο πχ ppt , doc , html , pdf και αναρωτηθηκα και εγω 




> Πως θα βόλευε να τα ξανασυγκεντρώσουμε τώρα?


και το τι θα ηταν καλυτερο για το μελλον το προτεινα.

----------

